# Sheriff Dee Stewart



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sheriff Dee Stewart

Spalding County Sheriff's Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Sunday, July 3, 2011

Biographical Info
Age: 63
Tour of Duty: 40 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details
Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: June 23, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Sheriff Dee Stewart succumbed to injuries sustained 10 days earlier when his patrol vehicle was struck by another vehicle at the intersection of Moose Lodge Road and Highway 19/41 in Griffin.

Sheriff Stewart was turning off of Moose Lodge Road when he was struck by the other vehicle. The other vehicle was being driven by his grandson, who also served with the Spalding County Sheriff's Department but was off duty. He was flown to Atlanta Medical Center where he remained until succumbing to his injuries on July 3rd.

Sheriff Stewart had served in law enforcement for 40 years. Before being elected sheriff he served with the Griffin Police Department.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Spalding County Sheriff's Department
401 Justice Boulevard
Griffin, GA 30223

Phone: (770) 467-4282


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Sheriff.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sheriff


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

RIP Sheriff Stewart.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sheriff


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP


----------

